# Surfing moose



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Good times.

http://mobile.boston.com/news/odd/articles/2010/06/25/moose_decides_to_take_dip_at_beach_in_maine/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if this is the moose that stole The Creepster's tent?:jol:


----------

